# Concern about Heat



## SunRayz (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a heat/cold question. I keep Paco's cage around 77-79 F with the house temp around 75-77 F. Many times when I go to pick him up, he is curled up in a ball, is that normal. Could he be trying to tell me that he is cold? I have two CHE on each end of the cage. When we have him out of the cage, he has a fleece blanket that he snuggles up in, just wondering if I should turn the heat up a bit more for him. When we are holding him, he does huff/shake a bit, but I don't know if it is because he is scared of us still, or cold.


As well where should the thermostat/thermometer prong be placed. I have his igloo in the middle of the cage, with both prongs behind it. Is that a good location or should I move them to a different spot?

I would love to have that heat in the house turned up a bit more, as I am always cold, but others are comfortable so I just wear a sweater.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

When I go get my hedgie from his cage, he's always curled up sleeping. I don't think it means that they're cold, because it seems like that's how they sleep. If Paco's belly is warm, then he should be fine.

The only time my hedgie doesn't sleep curled up is when I'm laying down with him on top of me and I have him wrapped up in my robe.(I'm like you, I get cold easily, and I have a fleece robe that I wear throughout the house) That's the only time where he'll be spread out a bit more, sometimes a bit of a "splat" :lol: because he's too warm.

I think where you have the prongs is fine. Because it gives you a good idea of the temperature of the general vicinity of the cage, rather than directly beneath a lamp.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

o.o i find my room at 74 boiling. i live up in Canada (not quite igloo territory) and live at a constant temperature of 17*C so i guess that's about.,.. 65-68*F (Vex's cage is 76 so don't panic)

ever since i got vex i have been sweating in my sleep, the room is so warm. Vex actually gets more energetic when he is in a cooler room than the one he sleeps in, which i find is weird. He doesn't splat out in his cage, and his belly isn't cool, but I'm wondering if it's to warm for his liking.


----------

